# Peugeot Instinct - hybrid concept



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Although i guess i am a classic old time. "Petrol head" with an addiction to the smell of petrol and castrol "R", together with a passion for V 8 rumbles mixed in with manual shifting/ double declutching etc.....
BUT..strangely i find myself feeling like a 5 yr old on christmas eve, waithing for affordable EVs and PHEVs as well as fully autonamous cars ????


----------



## WebbRowan (Mar 8, 2016)

I've never really liked the way that Peugeots look but if they did come up with an autonomous vehicle, I'd be hard-pressed not to go for a test drive in it just to see how it compares to the others in the market. After all, it's all about the technology rather than the design now isn't it?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

???..is it actually possible to "test drive" an autonamous car ?


----------



## jerronem4 (Apr 30, 2017)

Interesting concept. I definitely like the interior.


----------

